# Another "sign" of suburban coyotes...



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I snapped a picture of this sign about 2 or 3 miles from our home, as I was driving to school. All I can think is a coyote must have got someone's cat or dog and the owner felt they had to warn the whole neighborhood! 
Mind you, this is in a very suburban area (near Tampa, FL), with houses on all sides of the street where this sign was. And of course, you can't even hunt them here because its too residential.
I have picked up several roadkill coyotes in the same general area though, and most had decent fur--they must be eating well!

View attachment 1069


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Looks like it's time for you to invest in a big bore air rifle...

Scroll down and look at Butcher45's post on this forum... HERE


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They eat well in town. there are lots of people who leave their cats out and their dogs escape that become food as well as all the trash cans and garbage people throw out of their car windows, and lets not forget about available water. Here in AZ. they also get the benefit of shade in town in the summer months. I had one run through the playground here where we live about two months ago on a Sunday afternoon(I was there with the grandkids before you ask) we are on the edge of town but there are corridors that they can take (RR tracks for one) right into the heart of Phoenix. I think an air rifle is still illegal to shoot in city limits here.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe we should loan you Governor Perry for a while to help you guys out.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Maybe we should loan you Governor Perry for a while to help you guys out.


Or someone carrying his commemorative Ruger LCP .380 Coyote gun


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The mtn. lions and yote's move into the town's more so in winter up here feeding on dogs and cats, as the weather gets better, the lions leave and yote's work the out lying areas, the wolves do the same up north, working the houses on the outside. One fellow I know had his Saint Bernard tied up at his back door, got up in the morn., all that was left was his collar and a few tuffs of hair.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> The mtn. lions and yote's move into the town's more so in winter up here feeding on dogs and cats, as the weather gets better, the lions leave and yote's work the out lying areas, the wolves do the same up north, working the houses on the outside. One fellow I know had his Saint Bernard tied up at his back door, got up in the morn., all that was left was his collar and a few tuffs of hair.


That's harsh man. Is there any practical way at all to eradicate these things short of resorting to a blow-dart gun?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

To bad the predators couldn't only select the PETA,GREENPEACE pets, game dept. has screwed up so much here.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

hassell said:


> To bad the predators couldn't only select the PETA,GREENPEACE pets, game dept. has screwed up so much here.


Couldn't we just tie a goat on a stake in an open area in a suburban neighborhood and use an AR in 300 whisper with a suppressor on it then stake out someone's back patio? Quiet, subsonic, lots of punch, and dead coyote. Or suppress something small and blazingly fast like a 17 Ackley Hornet or the fast rimfires at close range.

If there was just some way to prove that the goat was attacking your home and a coyote happened in front of the bullet. Use the patented self-defense phrase, "I was afraid for my safety."


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Shooting anything in this neighborhood probably wouldn't be taken too well by the neighbors--I get weird enough looks by passersby when I'm doing taxidermy in the garage!

Some people just don't seem to understand that in places like this, _pets need to stay inside_! We have several wandering cats around here, and dogs that are too "good" for leashes. Honestly, I think the biggest problem around here is sentimental pet owners!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you have them figred out FLT.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

So FLT, does it appear then that there is literally nothing you can do about this?


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm sure something can be done. I just need to figure the best way to do it so as not to cause problems with the neighbors. I am not very experienced with trapping or predator hunting yet, but I have a good friend who is a nuisance trapper, he takes critters out of urban areas all the time, so I'll talk to him and see what he suggests.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I imagine something in the form of cage traps might be in order? Catcapper seems to be the resident pro when it comes to strategic trapper. He does it in the wild but might have some good ideas regarding how you could do it residentially.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

FLT---Your first option is to contact the city animal control officer and request that they set some cage traps for the dogs and cats that are entering your property. Most city control officers couldn't catch a car if it ran into them, but just the site of animal control unit parked in front of your home can be enough incentive for some of your neighbors to maintain control of thier pets.

Your second option is for you to get some cage traps from your trapper friend {or borrow them from the city} and set them yourself. Cage traps are not difficult to set for dogs or cats that are accustom to being around people. Set the trap,cover the wire floor of the trap with grass or hay and put some bait in the rear of the cage. I suggest you cover the trap with a towel or small tarp since you might catch raccoons or skunks and its easier to release them from the cage if they can't see you.

Third option. Some dogs and cats have been captured in cage traps before and will refuse to enter them. In this case I use a device {picture below hopefully} called the "Collarum". Its designed to be a live capture cable { collarum.com }restraint device specific for canines. It throws a cable loop over the head and around the neck and the target animal is held like a dog on a leash. It works on cats too. Your nuisance trapper friend should have some of these.

*IMPORTANT:* Domestic dogs and cats are considered property---In most places you can not do as you will with them as you can with wild animals.

After you catch a dog or cat---call the local control officer, game warden or police to have them come by to transport the critter to the local pound or animal rescue shelter. If you know who ownes the animal, give that info to the officer,and make it clear that you want it taken to the shelter. Now that Fido or fluffy is in lockup---its going to cost the owner between 35 to 100 dollars to bail their beloved pets out of the can. Paying one or two fines tends to have the owners keep their pets home where they belong.

I would stay away from repellants if there are kids and tree huggers in the area.

Sprinkler systems with motion sensors work well on cats.

Have fun playing with the neighborhood critters.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very good advice Cat, your so right about the control officer being at the house. My last res. we were besides ourselves with so so many house cats coming on our property, fighting, in the garden doing their thing, etc., called them to bring a cage, dropped it off, I was out of town, the neighbors were all concerned, she took the cage across the street cause the people had a litter of cats that they left living under the house, the wife jammed 13 cats into that cage, returned home, called animal control and they picked it up, all in less than an hour., the officer couldn't believe his eyes, never said a word, the neighbors really woke up after that! I did some thinning out but really don't want to relate to that.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Great advice, Catcapper! Thanks for making me look good for referring to you!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Anytime ebbs


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info, catcapper! Very informative. I have two (very) old cage traps, that my dad had when he was little, but a couple years ago I did use one of those traps to catch a particularly annoying stray cat that kept getting into our garbage cans. I did call animal control after catching the cat and they came and picked it up. I have since tried to catch other cats in that trap though, and only succeeded one more time, but it managed to escape because the trap door didn't close properly. Other cats just look at it and walk away.
I will have to get some newer, better traps, or find a Collarum like you suggested. 
Thanks again!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is an article I wrote on Suburban Predators you might like to read. ET








http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2008/05/cougars-coyotes-and-bobcats-come-to.html


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Great article! Thanks for sharing!

By the way, here is one of my urban roadkill coyotes -- I found this one last winter right by the Tampa International Airport, which is in a really busy, crowded area, certainly more developed than the neighborhood I'm in. But he was a huge, healthy looking male with a beautiful brindled coat to him. He was totally prime, with hairs 4" long in some places. 
I even entered this mount in my state taxidermy competition, and it took second place! 
View attachment 1094


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice yote, just goes to show you whats walking around, as big as he is, he's been living around the area for awhile, wonder how many packs he's the father and grandfather of?


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing myself after I found him. Apparently, coyotes are sometimes a problem around that airport where he was living, they've even had to chase them off the runways before. I still have the skull from this coyote too--his teeth are pretty worn, so he must have been fairly old.

When I skinned him, I found that he also had some birdshot in his rear end (completely healed over though) so he'd obviously been targeted before!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

FLTaxidermist said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself after I found him. Apparently, coyotes are sometimes a problem around that airport where he was living, they've even had to chase them off the runways before. I still have the skull from this coyote too--his teeth are pretty worn, so he must have been fairly old.
> 
> When I skinned him, I found that he also had some birdshot in his rear end (completely healed over though) so he'd obviously been targeted before!


 When we were talking about summer yote furs, Just remembered about last summer, two come walking down the road that goes to the acreage behind our place in the middle of the day, first I thought they were wolves cause of there size, their coats were so nice you would have thought it was winter, I would not have hesitated on taking them for there fur cause they were in such good shape and would have made great mounts! SO YOTE HUNTERS there out there!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

FLTaxidermist said:


> I snapped a picture of this sign about 2 or 3 miles from our home, as I was driving to school. All I can think is a coyote must have got someone's cat or dog and the owner felt they had to warn the whole neighborhood!
> Mind you, this is in a very suburban area (near Tampa, FL), with houses on all sides of the street where this sign was. And of course, you can't even hunt them here because its too residential.
> I have picked up several roadkill coyotes in the same general area though, and most had decent fur--they must be eating well!
> 
> View attachment 1069


 The sign should also read children, Yesterday in Vernon B.C. a 5 yearold was attacked while out walking her dog with her Mom, Obviously after the pet, so they could care less about people when there Hungry?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mount FLT. I like it. Is that a weasel ball in the back ground?


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice mount FLT. I like it. Is that a weasel ball in the back ground?


Thanks! Its definitely the prettiest coyote I've mounted so far, at least in terms of fur. I've done a few in other poses I like better, though.

And that's just a ferret toy in the background, if your referring to that little green thing. I have a pet ferret--the only live critter in that room!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does the ferret ever look at you, look at them, look at you, go run and hide? lol I have a javalina head mount that my dogs stare at every so often, the youngest will bark at it sometimes, but he's kind of a knuckle head. And yes I was refering to the green thing, does it turn on and rol laround pulling the tail with it?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

FLTaxidermist said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself after I found him. Apparently, coyotes are sometimes a problem around that airport where he was living, they've even had to chase them off the runways before. I still have the skull from this coyote too--his teeth are pretty worn, so he must have been fairly old.
> 
> When I skinned him, I found that he also had some birdshot in his rear end (completely healed over though) so he'd obviously been targeted before!


 You mentioned it was a road kill, your allowed to use road kills for mounts? Do you still have to get a Permit?

How are you making out with the Coyote Problem in the neighbor hood, one of those air guns might be the answer, or not allowed that either ?


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

It is legal to collect road kill here in FL, no permit is required unless its a CITES animal like an otter. But most common animals like coyotes, foxes, raccoons, possums, etc are all legal to pick up and use. I know some states do require permits for roakill, but Florida does not. As for the coyote problem, I have not personally done much with it (Like I mentioned above, I am not too experienced with predator trapping) but I have seen some county animal control units out and about, so they may be taking care of the problem. I still would like to get into predator hunting myself sometime, though. But this is just not the right area to use any kind of guns, there are just too many houses and people.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Does the ferret ever look at you, look at them, look at you, go run and hide? lol I have a javalina head mount that my dogs stare at every so often, the youngest will bark at it sometimes, but he's kind of a knuckle head. And yes I was refering to the green thing, does it turn on and rol laround pulling the tail with it?


My ferret (Daisy) is pretty much used to all the mounts in that room now. When I first got her, she would hiss at my raccoon rug and attack it, but now she just sleeps on it! And that toy isn't motorized or anything, it just has a sort of weight on the bottom so it wobbles around when she plays with it. I attached a feather and a scrap of deer hide to the top, and she'll chase it around. Fun little critter to watch. I used to have a pair of ferrets, but the older one has since passed away, so now I just have Daisy.

Here's a picture of her (staring at the same toy, too!) Poor thing had the whole front of her neck shaved though, for some bloodwork at the vet yesterday. Turns out she is anemic and needs a special (aka _expensive_!) new diet..

I know, kind of off topic from coyotes.. BUT I do have to keep her, as well as our small dog, indoors so they don't get eaten by them!

View attachment 1143


----------

